
Deep Learning Conspiracy - sytelus
http://people.idsia.ch/~juergen/deep-learning-conspiracy.html
======
sytelus
Here's the response from Yan LeCunn and others:

[https://plus.google.com/100849856540000067209/posts/9BDtGwCD...](https://plus.google.com/100849856540000067209/posts/9BDtGwCDL7D)

